# My Ferals...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is Little Bear (he's adopted and leaving shortly)










Here's Stormie (waiting for a home)










And Frosty (adopted and leaving shortly)










This is Dallas (silver tabby) my feral I'm rehabbing with a previous foster Romeo.










And this is Patches, Dallas's sister..


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

It must be such rewarding work rehoming and fostering any animals i sure put up my hand and thank all the rescue and fostering folk .
Ferals maybe but they sure will make someone a beautiful companion.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Janice, what beautiful cats! It is so kind of you to foster these babies! I assume that they are strays? Or did you have to tame them?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Stormie and Frosty look like siblings...

And Little Bear reminds me of a cream colored, long-haired teddy bear hamster I had when I was younger.  

I would take Stormie home in a heartbeat if you were closer.....


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Janice, what beautiful cats! It is so kind of you to foster these babies! I assume that they are strays? Or did you have to tame them?


The first three are strays, the last two Dallas and Patches were true hard core ferals. Patches was easiest to socialize, Dallas was tougher. He is great with us, but won't allow any other people to touch him. I've tried showing him a few times to interested adoptee's, but nobody wants to put the time in it would require to befriend him....which is too bad because he's an awesome loving cat.... :thumb


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope he finds a loving home! But until then, he looks like a very contented kitty!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

What beauties!! Thank you for giving these fur babies a second chance. Isn't it rewarding on taming ferals. When that cat lets you pet her for the first time, it's like your own cloud nine..and so is the cat that is being petted!


----------



## mamacita (Jan 19, 2007)

*Saving the Ferals*

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and very happy to have found a cat forum. Little Bear looks just like my "Peanut" did as a baby. They are ALL so beautiful. Alot of the pictures I have placed here are of a feral "Mama" and her 3 kittens. They took up residence in my neighbors shed just behind my house. When I first saw them it was a scene right out of national geographic, mama being followed one by one , sooo cute. This was back in May. Long story short, Mama slowly became trusting of me and eventually after ALOT of work the 3 kittens came to trust me. Unfortunately the long haired white female got run over (we think she may have been deaf after all) I was absolutely devastated. I wanted to bring mama and 2 other babies in ! But, I have 3, ten year old males inside already which were going nuts because of the attention I was paying to the others outside. So, with the continued help of the Neponset Valley Humane Society the female tiger and her white male brother went into a foster home and are doing well. I couldnt handle the thought of Mama being outside anymore so I brought her in, in August. The transition took a little while, but I was determined to make it work because She is sooo Sweet. I call her the sweetest girl in the whole world. Also, through this whole ordeal, I ended up with a great new friend who is a volunteer with Neponset. Funny how things happen. I asked her why did Mama come to my neighbors shed? She said " they know where to go"
Well, I' m so glad she did because I love her so much !!! She has gained a ton of weight and is obsessed with the drips in the bathtub. she is so funny. So, it has been a very rewarding experience to save ferals.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Very good how you dod not give up on that little family! Thank you for saving them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mamacita, I"m happy you're joining us. I'm so glad you took care of your sweet cat and her babies. Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Janice and Mamacita it warms my heart to hear of the efforts made for the feral kittys. They are the most forgotten part of the cat population. Bless you guys for all your kindness and love towards them.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Mamacita...so nice to read your story!!

I'm back to the traps today...not giving up on getting that momma cat and her kitten(s). We've added one more trap closer to where the kitten hangs out. Momma cat is easy...we can just walk up to her, but we don't want to take her now as that will leave the kitten(s) alone and most likely will wonder off and get lost. Hopefully today will be the day.. got my thermos of coffee and my car gased up... keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm saying a prayer for you and the little family!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Jeanie... but no luck today.  Try again tomorrow...


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Janice, your ferals are all gorgeous! Little Bear, especially  He's a looker!!

Good luck with the family and keep us posted.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree -- they are all adorable, but Little Bear is definitely the heartbreaker of the family. :wink: 

I'm charmed by Patches too, because of her defiant expression. She reminds me of my Hissy.


















"Is there something you _want_ from us??" :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

lol


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Check this "look" out... About a week after getting Dallas and Patches, I made the mistake of leaving a roll of paper towels in the foster room.. this is what I got....



















And then "the look"....."don't look at me... I didn't do this"... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It looks as if they're having great fun! :wink:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

How funny...but I'm sure they're worth the occasional mess! :wink:


----------

